# Bob White Invitational Update



## vishalshukla (Nov 18, 2008)

Its been a while since I posted an update on the BWI and I wanted to let everybody know that plans are moving full speed ahead. In fact the event and its influence are growing.

The 4th BWI will be held on 2/28/09 and it looks to be even bigger and better than ever. We have already sent invite letters to the participating schools and have received some major corporate sponsorship. Please see http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com for more information. Once again all net proceeds from the BWI will be donated to the Royal Family Kids Camp (http://www.rfkc.org)

I wanted to share the stories of two of our donors. Our first donor was Jason Lustig. Jason is one of our junior students and he took $75 out of his Bar Mitzvah money and gave a check to the RFKC. The second story is that of Quade Blanchard. Quade is a 5 year old who just started kindergarten. His class had a recycling project and Quade collected enough cans and bottles to earn $5. Quade then donated his entire $5 to the RFKC. It just goes to show how every penny helps and how people want to help the kids who cant help themselves.

What is even more exciting is how other people are trying to do similar things. As you read below, Mr. White is in Chile discussing how to do a similar tournament with Kenpo leaders like Sergio Correa, the Chilean government and the Chilean RFKC directors. 

There are other efforts underway in NorCal, Texas and Europe. It is possible that in a few years the Kenpo Community could be making a difference in the lives of children around the world. That is something that the BWI team talks about but I honestly dont think we truly grasp it.

I will continue to post information as it becomes available. We should have our promotional video on YouTube in the next 2 weeks. We are currently accepting sponsorships now (http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com/sponsor1.html).

I know the economy has many of us worried. Times are tough, but just imagine what the people who are trying to throw these camps feel. I know the BWI team is committed to doing whatever we can to ensure those kids get a chance to have positive memories. If you want to help, please contact Bob Whites Karate Studio.

Regards,
Vishal Shukla
http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com


----------

